
C++: Using References Instead of Pointers - akling
https://awesomekling.github.io/Serenity-C++-patterns-References-instead-of-Pointers/
======
geezerjay
Smart pointers are strangely absent from this comment, which is rather weird
as handling raw pointers ceased to make sense and became a pungent code smell
with the inception of C++11.

